# Possible to buy an Alienware without a Video Card?



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

I wish to buy an alienware computer online, i chose the 'customise' option because i assumed it would allow me to choose the parts individualy.
I dont want my new computer to have a graphics card because i already have a fine one here which i can use. But the dell website offers no option to remove the graphics card, the cheapest option is a Radeon 5670.
Is there a website where you can choose every part of the computer your buying?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All of the "custom build" sites that I've seen assume you want a complete PC. Consider building it yourself. You can select ALL of the parts that you want, get a better PC, and likely save some money.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you any computer building or maintenance experience?

have you ever removed or upgrade a cpu?

do you have any friends that can help you build a system?

I would try VERY hard to find a way to custom build your own rig; then you will have a longer warranty period (usually 3 years on each individual part) AND have all top of the line parts which are not hobbled by some OEM and the lack of drivers or bios they WONT give you down the road.

OEM system builds are easy; but thats about all the good you can say about them. Not to mention an Alienware is an over priced rip-off.


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

unfortunately my PC building ability extends to installing video cards and RAM. I dont think i can attempt anything more daring without risk.
with alienware your paying for asthetic appeal which is what im going for. I believe a computer is a tool as much as a decorative piece of furnature, so im willing to pay a little extra for a computer that doesnt look like *** lol
it would be helpful if i could get a computer without a video card, considering they have an option to buy the computer without a monitor. but it looks like i may not have an option here


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I would also advise building your own, even if you have no clue what your doing you can stop by a local tech store and they will probably assemble it for you pretty cheap.

As far as you wanting your computer to look "good" i advise looking into some cases over at newegg. Although they lack alienwares alien some of them look pretty spiffy.

I personally like this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133176

Way more expensive but also looks pretty sweet:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129093

but they have many other options you can look at here:
http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=7&name=Computer-Cases&Page=1


----------



## Mindwraith (Jan 15, 2009)

Whiped said:


> I would also advise building your own, even if you have no clue what your doing you can stop by a local tech store and they will probably assemble it for you pretty cheap.
> 
> As far as you wanting your computer to look "good" i advise looking into some cases over at newegg. Although they lack alienwares alien some of them look pretty spiffy.
> 
> ...


Those look pretty great, thanks for those links 
And thanks for the advice, ill look around for a local tech store that can build a machine for me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

linderman said:


> .
> 
> Not to mention an Alienware is an over priced rip-off.


Totally agree!


----------

